# paint over two-tone gray paneling



## gowiththeflow (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello everyone, 
I am posting pictures of my ugly gray paneling in the hopes that I can get some feedback on how to paint this or change it. The paneling is a fake/textured wood with a two tone gray color  (i attached a couple of photos).

The top "moulding" is real, raw wood planks painted a similar gray color. To top it off, the trimmed edges are shiny gray wood pieces. The effect is circa 1980s log cabin. This is in my finished attic. I want to paint it, if possible, to save remodeling costs and just lighten up the room altogether. I have a good idea of how to paint it but need some color ideas. I will probably paint the "moulding" & trim the same color as the paneling since I don't see a need to accent any of it . But any ideas are appreciated. Thanks in advance for your help & advice.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome GoWithTheFlow:
I would paint it with KilzII and a latex enamel for maximum brightness. The color should be one of the off whites; bone, antique, linen etc. The latex enamel has a sheen that looks like fresh paint and is more washable than flat paints.
Glenn


----------



## mikemeier (Sep 19, 2008)

You could also primer it and then put a skim coat of topping compound and texture it if you want it to look like drywall.


----------

